# My Pups Babs, Max< and Macy



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)




----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

aww they are all very cute!
i especielly like the pup in the last pic


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Beautiful dogs!


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

Thank you Babs the black one is 12.. My husband found here in the middle of a city intersection, Macy the brown one is also 12 and my newest rescue she came from NYC AC.....Max the cow pattern is 4..I adopted from our capitols city shelter.


----------

